
Typed Racket as a research agenda [pdf] - lelf
http://samth.github.io/epfl-4-14-2014.pdf
======
lomnakkus
I'm not that up-to-date with Racket, but this seems to be a sort-of-manifesto
for transitioning from dynamically type-checked languages to statically
checked languages...? (Which I whole-heartedly support as a types-ftw-weenie.)

Is there a video (or audio) to go along with the slides? It's pretty hard to
follow the narrative without audio.

~~~
samth
No, this was a seminar at EPFL and wasn't recorded.

~~~
lomnakkus
Dammit! :(

